# Newbie 26kbrs



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

I just bought a 2007 26KBRS......So far we love it......Have a leak by the foot pedal on the toilet that I can't seem to get it to stop.....I also have the milestar tires on it, and have looked for cracking which as of now (800 miles) don't see any. I really enjoy reading all of the postings so far. I bought mine from LakeShore RV in Michigan and really had great service from Marci. We drove from Missouri (550 miles) and came back without any problems. We have used it the last 3 weekends, and have plans for the next 3 weekends.
Look forward to talking to my fellow outbackers!!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Trailer!









Check other threads for info on your Milestar tires, though.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tim
















 to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 26kbrs









Make sure you get those Milestars checked out or replaced right away!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers







and Congrats on the New TT !!

Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!!!
















Awesome group of people here. Ask questions and you will be amaized at the responses and experience....

So ive been told. I really have not spent much time hanging out in these forums in the last week but heard there is a lot of support, advice and humor. Ill need to spend some more time reading as i have been away for a while (5 minutes) and need to get caught up...









oh my gosh whats wrong with me... I cant get away from here.
Anyways, get to know that "View New Posts" button at the top right of the screen. Havnt found it yet myself but somebody told me about it.

CONGRATS on the OB.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations! We love our 26rls we just got this spring. Enjoy the site too.

Lori


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations!








I hope you enjoy your new TT Need any questions asked you know you have come to the right place

willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Outbackers.com

*


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS/26KBRS family!

Ed


----------



## rvnutts (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome from a newbie! We just got our Outback in February and are already wishing we could go rving more! Everyone is so nice on this forum. Happy camping to you!


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Welcome!! We love ours!!! I'm certain you'll love yours!

Lisa


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the 26KBRS. We also have one and bought it from Lakeshore this spring. Everything is going good so far with
a few minor problems that I have been addressing myself.

We love the king bed and the bunk house. We did quite a few modifications so far. Camping has been sooo much fun this year with our family!

Good luck...

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback. And welcome to Outbackers. It's a great bunch of folks that seem like friends you have known forever.


----------

